# Mudcreek Review



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

For those that have not visited all the parks in Texas I am going to help you out. 
Todays topic is Mudcreek Offroad in Jacksonville Texas. 
If you have not been to this park you are missing out on some great riding. We did not have any rain throughout the weekend so it was a little dusty riding on the hard pack. There are lots of Rv spots with hookups and a lot without. You can tent camp. We got an rv spot with full hook ups and we had very high water pressure out of the faucet so we were able to wash our rides down before loading up or if we plugged radiators. They also have showers and toilets they do not charge for. Also have a bike wash. Cabins are available for rent as well. 
This park does not allow trucks so that is a good thing. But some of the trails are so bad that it looks like trucks went through them. I would suggest if you leave the hard park you had best be snorkeled and have your waders on. 
You do have plenty of trails to ride without getting muddy for those with two wheel drive fourwheelers. I don't think we saw half the park in 2 days of riding. I would suggest if there is a body of water that is bigger than a puddle use extreme caution. There is also a very long pea gravel creek you can ride down that flows clean water and is only a foot deep. I think we rode two miles in the creek and there are exits every so often to get out of the creek if you want to get back on the trail. There were not a lot of people riding this weekend like I thought there would be so I don't know how it is while crowded. 

As an after thought, some of the rv parking is not level at all so you might want to bring blocks for leveling out with. 

I rate this park 8 out of 10


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You left out the part of all the broke parts


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually Joey I don't think that was the park as much is was the adult beverages LOL.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No, thats the roughest park Ive rode. Out of all the parks Ive been too, that one is the worst. It was ok, not up there with River Run


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

You are retarded. You didn't ride as much as we did. And I know that place is no where near as bad as DSO. put the crack pipe down son and have another beer.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Kyle,, NOW! Joey knows all! He'll take you off shore and you never be seen again. oh wait, he has no boat! carry on!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*borrow*

he can borrow my boat if I can put a couple people on it for the one way trip!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Kyle,, NOW! Joey knows all! He'll take you off shore and you never be seen again. oh wait, he has no boat! carry on!


Go drink another beer you drunk, I still have a offshore boat. Guess this in my driveway is a low boy trailer


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> he can borrow my boat if I can put a couple people on it for the one way trip!


Thanks Gonzo! This summer bro:brew2:


----------

